# Angel tank photoshoot.



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

really good light control, but too many angelfish...


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Bettatail said:


> really good light control, but too many angelfish...


Agree with that.


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

NICE picture. I need to get some flash stands too.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful tank, angels, and pic.


----------



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)

Bettatail said:


> really good light control, but too many angelfish...


They were in there temporarily until the 125 was ready. No worries!!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

That looks good. Do you have any pics without the equipment and with the background solid black?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

the pic isn't working now D:


----------



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> That looks good. Do you have any pics without the equipment and with the background solid black?


This was the only pic I was able to get. It's a friends tank.


----------



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)

HybridHerp said:


> the pic isn't working now D:



Flickr is on the fritz. >:0


----------



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nig2PxRKkoo


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

so...many....angels
nice tank man


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice tank. What kind of lights are those?


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

WOW! That looks great!


----------



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)

Shawn123 said:


> Nice tank. What kind of lights are those?


If your referring to the flashes they're the YN560's


----------

